# 2020 Memory Lane FALL Swap Meet Oct. 22-24



## koolbikes

2020 Memory Lane Classic Bicycle Swap Meet October 22nd, 23rd & 1/2 day 24th
Mark Your Calendar !!
*NEW LOCATION !!!
Wood County Fairgrounds
900 W. POE Rd.
Bowling Green, OH 43402
No Need to Pre-Register !








						Wood County Fairgrounds · 13800 W Poe Rd, Bowling Green, OH 43402
					

★★★★☆ · Fairground




					www.google.com


----------



## bicycle larry

we will be there      from bicycle larry


----------



## TieDye

Rich and I will see all you guys!!
Deb


----------



## ronlon

Cant wait!!!! Need a swap meet bad!!


----------



## John Gailey

I'm in.


----------



## cbustapeck

I'm a solid maybe. I've got plenty of parts and projects to foist upon unsuspecting victims cool parts to sell and trade, including a Colorflow and my gorgeous Jaguar Mark IV. I am very much concerned about the current public health situation, however, and my attendance depends on the state of things there.


----------



## Freqman1

If it weren't for my job related adventure that I'm about to embark upon my dad and I would be there! See ya there next year for sure. V/r Shawn


----------



## Maskadeo

I’ll be there with a couple cool things for sale and a lot of junk too! Maybe a big $5 junk box.


----------



## Goldenrod

Thanks Lisa and Jerry?  I will try and make it with my forehead thermometer in toe.   Food is on our own?


----------



## cbustapeck

Maskadeo said:


> I’ll be there with a couple cool things for sale and a lot of junk too! Maybe a big $5 junk box.



$5 per item or $5 for the box? Sounds dangerous.


----------



## Oldbikes

I’m thinking I’ll be there Friday or sure with some goodies for sale...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbustapeck

I've never been to one of these. If I bring a ton of stuff at bargain basement prices, can I reasonably expect to not to have to take any of it home with me?


----------



## bicycle larry

lynn and i will not be there , . now with this verus going a round , sorry to miss it , allways a good time from bicycle larry


----------



## oldwhizzer

Yes  will be there with a load.


----------



## Oldnut

I’ll see the rest of you nuts there


----------



## JOEL

Bringing a good pile from the south. Are the dates set in stone or will early setup be possible?


----------



## RoadieWalt

Hi all, wondering if any of you will be bringing road bike parts (Dura Ace, Campy, etc), wheelsets, bars, etc?? I will try to make it up there from Indy if you can provide any confirmation.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

RoadieWalt said:


> Hi all, wondering if any of you will be bringing road bike parts (Dura Ace, Campy, etc), wheelsets, bars, etc?? I will try to make it up there from Indy if you can provide any confirmation.



You should try to find out if Lawrence Behry, Sam Fitzsimmons, or Curtis Anthony are coming to the event.  All are likely candidates to have what you are seeking.  I would recommend calling each and tell them what you are looking for so they can bring items specific to your needs.


----------



## lilchik17750

Goldenrod said:


> Thanks Lisa and Jerry?  I will try and make it with my forehead thermometer in toe.   Food is on our own?





Nick from Hill's Catering will be there as usual serving his good eats!!


----------



## JOEL

RoadieWalt said:


> Hi all, wondering if any of you will be bringing road bike parts (Dura Ace, Campy, etc), wheelsets, bars, etc?? I will try to make it up there from Indy if you can provide any confirmation.



I will have several Campy wheelsets. Likely more.


----------



## RoadieWalt

Awesome! I’d like to upgrade a few “vintage” road bikes. Maybe could talk and find out what you have? You can text me @ 
3one7 5two5 two6nine9
much appreciated!


----------



## KevinBrick

Planning a road trip!


----------



## Kato

Throwing it out there.......is anyone from the Buffalo area headed to Memory Lane - or driving through / close to Buffalo?
Found a couple bikes - potential for somebody to pick up and deliver to Memory Lane / Bowling Green, OH

Open to ideas..........suggestions
Please PM me

Thanks
Kato


----------



## pkleppert

I'm bringing a trailer full on Thursday and Friday.  PK


----------



## detroitbike

anyone arriving on Wednesday ?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

detroitbike said:


> anyone arriving on Wednesday ?



From what I hear, several people are arriving on Wednesday.


----------



## koolbikes

I arrived early Thursday morning 7am and there were vendors that set-up on Wednesday. Thursday was the Epic day as the weather was 80 degrees full sunshine and a total of 103+ / - vendors registered, according to Lisa the most at a Fall Swap Meet registered. Lots of good bicycles and parts to be found. Most vendors stayed until around 4-5 pm and some packed up and left. Friday was another wonderful day, 77 degrees with sunshine but with less vendors as some had left but maybe a dozen different ones had arrived. Not quite as active as Thursday. Friday's evening forecast was rain and around 3pm it came down in buckets. Cleared out a lot of vendors including myself. Great facility with lots of room for everyone to spread out. Plenty of restaurants, party stores, conveniences near the fairgrounds. Had a great time and a Big Thank You to Lisa & Jerry for hosting this Event. I'm hoping this will be the New Memory Lane facility for the future of the bicycle collecting hobby Spring and Fall.


----------



## catfish

koolbikes said:


> I arrived early Thursday morning 7am and there were vendors that set-up on Wednesday. Thursday was the Epic day as the weather was 80 degrees full sunshine and a total of 103+ / - vendors registered, according to Lisa the most at a Fall Swap Meet registered. Lots of good bicycles and parts to be found. Most vendors stayed until around 4-5 pm and some packed up and left. Friday was another wonderful day, 77 degrees with sunshine but with less vendors as some had left but maybe a dozen different ones had arrived. Not quite as active as Thursday. Friday's evening forecast was rain and around 3pm it came down in buckets. Cleared out a lot of vendors including myself. Great facility with lots of room for everyone to spread out. Plenty of restaurants, party stores, conveniences near the fairgrounds. Had a great time and a Big Thank You to Lisa & Jerry for hosting this Event. I'm hoping this will be the New Memory Lane facility for the future of the bicycle collecting hobby Spring and Fall.



Thanks for the update!


----------

